# John Prine cover...



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I recorded this cover of John Prine's "Long Monday" with my friend Bob Stagg helping out on the accordion. It was done at the request of my cousin, who wanted a backing sound for the Anniversary slide show she made for her parents. I was pretty happy with how my beat to shit Larrivee ended up sounding. Figured I post it and give the Soundcloud account a test-run at the same time. ;-)

https://soundcloud.com/user-981883998-857219485/long-monday


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Awesomeness


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2015)

The production sounded very professional.
Love your voice.


----------



## GTmaker (Apr 24, 2006)

very very nice...
G.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Really good, 2 thumbs up!


----------



## fredyfreeloader (Dec 11, 2010)

Congrats, very nicely done, I will make mention of the vocals which to me were very professional, great voice, love the country sound. Overall production was excellent.


----------



## b-nads (Apr 9, 2010)

I got some high praise today - Mr. Prine, or whom ever runs his Facebook page, hit like on it ;-)


----------



## Swervin55 (Oct 30, 2009)

The praise was well deserved. Excellent on all counts.


----------

